
YouTube gets material design - tancik
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2017/08/a-new-youtube-look-that-works-for-you.html
======
sctb
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15125722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15125722)

------
chrisper
I don't like it at all. It feels like it is made for touchscreens. Anything
made mostly for touch screens kind of sucks with mouse and keyboard.

I also do not like how the "grids" do not have lines anymore.

~~~
kevingadd
The funniest thing is that Material redesigns are often worse for touch. When
they gave Chrome a Material overhaul they _made the toolbar icons smaller and
harder to see_. For something that started out as an Android thing it's pretty
absurd. Chrome's recent UI overhauls also make it harder to access central
features (like extensions) on touch by nesting them in obscure context menus.

The only good thing about this YT redesign is that they finally got around to
making Theater mode fill all the horizontal space instead of playing videos in
a tiny box, something they should've done 5 years ago.

------
TheCoreh
It looks pretty good but is extremely buggy on Safari. Every so often the page
will simply refuse to navigate, no matter what I click on or type into the
search bar, so I have to hit refresh to get a "working" page again.

~~~
zenojevski
Same here. It is indeed unusable on Safari.

There is an option in the top right menu to restore the old YouTube design and
leave a feedback.

~~~
a-nikolaev
With Google, I wouldn't be surprized that it could be a mild but intentional
attack on non-Chrome browsers. For such a high-profile web application,
testing the usability for all their users is a must.

~~~
pcr0
No, it's just Safari. YouTube seems to works alright on Firefox.

------
nik736
YouTube was never really good at design, UI or UX, so it's no surprise they
make it even worse.

------
saticmotion
I'm really glad they added a dark mode. But performance is absolutely
horrible, I don't get how this made it through QA.

~~~
Demiurge
Probably the "move fast and break things" approach.

------
satysin
Might just be my machine but it feels extremely "heavy" (slow) in Firefox
compared to Chrome. I'm assuming it is some rendering bottleneck in Firefox.

~~~
butz
Probably due to usage of polyfills for Shadow DOM.

------
zzzcpan
Now Youtube doesn't even open without javascript. It used to be possible to at
least see what the video was about.

------
philipov
I love their detailed explanation of the benefits I will receive from their
new logo. What groundbreaking innovation!

------
gp7
I can't quite describe it but the use of #F00 just looks wrong to me. Over
saturated somehow

------
denzil_correa
I have a lot of problems on Safari (macOS). It abruptly stops accepting clicks
on videos. In the last 2 days, I've had to move to Firefox to browse Youtube.

------
emersonrsantos
[http://toogl.es](http://toogl.es) is a good replacement and still works.

------
1_2__4
It's funny looking at the time lapse of the UI and watching white space grow
like a contagion across the screen.

------
etimberg
I really want them to fix scrolling in the left rail. Frequently it fails to
scroll until you explicitly click in the panel. Having to do this breaks the
entire point of background scrolling

------
agumonkey
Except for the comment UX, I like the simplified visuals, and the black top on
wide-player configuration.

Also the fat logo typography, it's a detail of smashing consequences. I cannot
not see it.

------
em3rgent0rdr
I'm nostalgic for the clean and simple websites before the era of
gifs...material design brings back the good parts of that...

------
ateevchopra
Best part about it for me is the dark theme. No more plugins for making it
work ! Kinda great for better web.

PS: Did anyone notice the blog's favicon looks a little pixelated.

------
Grue3
Let me guess, even more whitespace and less information density. I wonder how
much energy is wasted displaying all these useless white pixels.

------
acidburnNSA
Thanks goodness they're finally adding playback speed control to mobile.

------
ecthiender
The only thing nice about the new design is the dark theme.

